# Retf won't eat



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

I have a subadult red eyed tree frog. Got the little guy on Sunday. From what I can tell he hasn't eaten anything for me yet. Temps doing the day don't get over 80 and have am inferred light to keep his tank around 70 at night. I keep the crickets in a glass jar so they aren't all over. Monday I got 5 small crickets so on Wednesday I got 5 small but went for a variety of sizes. Both times there were 5 crickets the next morning. There has been no fecal matter. On Tuesday I did see sign that the frog shed. I have tossed in 5-7 fruit flies twice just hoping that he will eat something but don't if he did or they just climbed out. He is the size of a half dollar bill. When I got him he was alert and moving around not larthargic in any way. I hope I have given enough information to help paint the picture of my problem. I will also add a picture.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

how big is the frog? also you need to let the crickets roam the tank so he can eat, hes not gonna go in a glass jar to eat.


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

He is half dollar coin size, and I was worried the crickets would drown in the water dish before the frog could eat them.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

put a piece of cork bark in the water dish so the crickets can climb out of the water and not drown. 

what is your setup like? why have a water dish in a tank?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I feed my tree frogs from a plastic deli cup. They know where to go to get their dinner. I'm not sure how easy it would be for them to figure out a jar but I bet they would eventually get in there, if they were hungry.


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

One pathos plant, water dish and substrate is paper towels, and maybe jar wasn't the best description, it is like a glass dipping sauce thing. And water dish is because of all the research I did they suggested to have water dishes.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

if you have damp paper towel and yoru humidity is hihg enough the water dish is not needed.


----------



## KRich Frogger (Feb 15, 2013)

@ cowboy i wouldnt stress about it....all the red eyes i have had it took them about a week to to warm up to the tank/feel like eating.


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

KRich Frogger said:


> @ cowboy i wouldnt stress about it....all the red eyes i have had it took them about a week to to warm up to the tank/feel like eating.


Okay cool thank you! Just my first time with them, and want to do it right.


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

Julio said:


> if you have damp paper towel and yoru humidity is hihg enough the water dish is not needed.


From what I understand red eyed tree frogs need a water dish to soak in at night. My frogs soak in it every night. 

My frogs also eat out of a dish. Sometimes, You have to put a piece of drift wood next to the dish for the frogs to climb on top of so they can see down into the dish. When I just had a clear glass dish with nothing to climb on, they couldn't just jump into the dish and pig out. When I put the wood, I would always see them on top of the wood looking down into the dish. Also, It takes some time to learn how to feed from a dish. I would put crickets outside of the tank and some in the dish also until you know it is eating out of the dish.


Edit: And I don't know how bright your light is on them at night but mine are way more active with no light. They don't need a light at all. The darker at night, the better.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Interesting, when I always raised them I never kept a dish in their viv and they did very well, but you Lear something new everyday.


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

mrzoggs said:


> Edit: And I don't know how bright your light is on them at night but mine are way more active with no light. They don't need a light at all. The darker at night, the better.


The only reason for the light is because the temps were dropping around 60 at night and doesn't turn on until like 1 or so. I plan on taking it off once it is warmer at night. Do you think I don't need it at all?


----------



## mrzoggs (May 27, 2012)

cowboy232350 said:


> The only reason for the light is because the temps were dropping around 60 at night and doesn't turn on until like 1 or so. I plan on taking it off once it is warmer at night. Do you think I don't need it at all?


what is the temperature at night without a light? Mine are in pitch black right now at about 70 degrees and are fine. Also, you can use a heat mat if you want. You can still keep a light on them if you want. Just make sure they wake up at night and eat. If they aren't very active at night I would try making it pitch black


Since it is a new red eye, you can try covering 3 sides of the tank with something dark... poster board would probably be the cheapest idk whatever works for you. It will make them feel more secure. 

I have really never heard of a red eye being kept without a water dish. Even with high humidity on my red eyes, they still use their water dish.

Ive also hear if the humidity is too high, it will cause problems with red eyes. I think its easier for them to catch bacterial infections. I'm no expert and maybe more experienced red eye keepers will chime in but I wouldn't recommend taking your water dish out of the tank. Especially if your red eye soaks in it at night.


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh 60 degrees is without the light. And yeah my next step was to board everything up so it can't see outside the tank. I let some crickets out and some in the jar. Also have the light on between 2-3 am just to fight when it is coldest.


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

Good news, he is eating!!! Thank you everyone for your help.


----------



## KRich Frogger (Feb 15, 2013)

woot.......


----------

